# My bimax before and after pictures



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go

4 weeks post op
I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy

I tried to recreate the same angles in the before and after pictures.
So here's my before and after pictures so far:

Front (Before):





Front (After):








Right side (Before):




Right side (After):








Left side (Before):




Left side (After):





Before:







After:








I have noticed that moving my jaws forward made my lips fuller, that was unexpected and I really liked it.
But my face is still very asymmetrical, my doctor say this is expected during the first months. That's the only thing I'm not completely satisfied about my result tbh but I'm concerned about that. I'm still swollen, that's not the final result.

@Tallooksmaxxer @whiteissuperior @alienmaxxer @bkr2906 @DragFuckinKing @LooksOverAll @Lihito @highT


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

You look the same bro

Brutal


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

looks good. are you planning to get a jaw implant?

also you can benefit from fillers or fat grafts for eyes


----------



## whiteissuperior (May 15, 2022)

very little difference so far tbh, but you are obviously very swollen at < 1 month PO and I can see your zygos noticeably

I’m actually considering ZSO. How hard is it to go thru?

After this all you have to fix is your eye area and hairline and you should be good to go. Mirin hard tbh

Too early to judge. We need 3-6 months PO


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> You look the same bro
> 
> Brutal


tbh he just had an average forward growth. if you are average, generally bimax wont do shit.


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

mirin but maybe 0.1-0.2 PSL ascended


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> tbh he just had an average forward growth. if you are average, generally bimax wont do shit.


Bimax only works for people with bite deformities from what I’ve seen, such as large underbites

The best looking guy in my college had a bimax for his underbite and he used to show me his before/after pics jfl


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Bimax only works for people with bite deformities from what I’ve seen, such as large underbites


works better for people with overbites.


----------



## buflek (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> You look the same bro
> 
> Brutal


retards on here need to realize that no surgery in the world will turn you into barret or opry.

OP improved a lot especially left side and front


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

i have to tag my surgery Bhai @randomvanish. Is OP Chad after surgerymaxxing?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 15, 2022)

Fillers >>> implants


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

buflek said:


> OP improved a lot especially left side and front


----------



## whiteissuperior (May 15, 2022)

The ZSO appears to have worked tho. Even with all the swelling your Zygos are noticeable. But overall tbh this is like a .3 increase. I hope you ascend harder when the swelling goes down like @Gaia262 . His first results looked like shit too


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> looks good. are you planning to get a jaw implant?
> 
> also you can benefit from fillers or fat grafts for eyes


I had gonial implants. I was not planning to get jaw implants, but I will consider it if my jaw is still asymmetrical in a few months
Yeah, I know I need orbital rim implants


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Fillers >>> implants


i think so but i need to do research yet


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> I had gonial implants. I was not planning to get jaw implants, but I will consider it if my jaw is still asymmetrical in a few months
> Yeah, I know I need orbital rim implants


actually i was saying that for more volume in jaw. fillers only can work for you.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 15, 2022)

pretty cool. oldcel?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (May 15, 2022)

what a fucking waste of money


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> very little difference so far tbh, but you are obviously very swollen at < 1 month PO and I can see your zygos noticeably
> 
> I’m actually considering ZSO. How hard is it to go thru?
> 
> ...


I'm happy with the small improvements but the difference is very subtle.

I had no problems with the ZSO, the only inconvenient is that you can't sleep on your side for at least one month, otherwise your cheekbones might break. There's also some extra numbness you get in the cheekbones region.

I want to fix my eyes and nose next, let's see how it goes in the next months


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> pretty cool. oldcel?


I'm 23, I know I look older.


----------



## whiteissuperior (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> I'm 23, I know I look older.


Bro tbh hair transplant would probably ascend you harder than any other surgery 



fernandobrocolli said:


> I'm happy with the small improvements but the difference is very subtle.
> 
> I had no problems with the ZSO, the only inconvenient is that you can't sleep on your side for at least one month, otherwise your cheekbones might break. There's also some extra numbness you get in the cheekbones region.
> 
> I want to fix my eyes and nose next, let's see how it goes in the next months


How much do you think de swelling will improve you? We need to see your 3 month, 6 month, and 1 year PO


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> The best looking guy in my college had a bimax for his underbite and he used to show me his before/after pics jfl


any improvement?


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> any improvement?


Yes he went from subhuman to chadlite 

He was the best looking guy in my college jfl


----------



## whiteissuperior (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Yes he went from subhuman to chadlite
> 
> He was the best looking guy in my college jfl


DM me his after pic tbh and his before if you have it


----------



## 11gaijin (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> You look the same bro
> 
> Brutal


Don't want to sound discouraging but you're right. And the reason is that OP doesn't seem to have any jaw issues. I am not sure why they even went for bimax. OP looks completely normal to me before the surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Yes he went from subhuman to chadlite
> 
> He was the best looking guy in my college jfl


Probably already had the base and everything else required to be good looking and just needed to fix his deformity. OP is a good example of how much ascension you can expect with surgery if your base is average AKA 0.5 psl at best


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Bro tbh hair transplant would probably ascend you harder than any other surgery
> 
> 
> How much do you think de swelling will improve you? We need to see your 3 month, 6 month, and 1 year PO


Idk if it's the right time to get a hair transplant. If I use my donor area now, I might not have enough hair for a new transplant by the time I'm in my 30s or 40s. I use minoxidil but I'm starting finasteride soon.

I don't know how much swelling will go away, let's see


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Probably already had the base and everything else required to be good looking and just needed to fix his deformity. OP is a good example of how much ascension you can expect with surgery if your base is average AKA 0.5 psl at best


nigger he is joking.

Also i disagree with 0.5 psl statenent. when you are average you should rush to implants and fillers


----------



## 6ft4 (May 15, 2022)

The jaw implants turned out really good
strange how the lefort didn't really change your face
What were the specifics of your genio? Just straight advancement?


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 15, 2022)

Have you thought of a chin wing OP?


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> The jaw implants turned out really good
> strange how the lefort didn't really change your face
> What were the specifics of your genio? Just straight advancement?


Yeah, I like the implants
I don't know the specifics of my genio tbh, guess they just advanced it a little bit


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> nigger he is joking.
> 
> Also i disagree with 0.5 psl statenent. when you are average you should rush to implants and fillers


Not necessarily. If you're average and recessed you should get bimax. But people think it's gonna make them good looking when it just props you up to baseline 


Also, OP did get an implant



For 95% of men it really is all about HEIGHT. Chads are so fucking rare


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

Lygodactylus said:


> Have you thought of a chin wing OP?


I guess it wouldn't change a whole lot my profile
I asked my surgeon if he could perform a chin wing, he said it was not necessary.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Not necessarily. If you're average and recessed you should get bimax. But people think it's gonna make them good looking when it just props you up to baseline
> 
> 
> Also, OP did get an implant
> ...


If you are average bimax is waste of money if you are not rich.

Also you are right about height. if you are at least average in face, tall and at least average frame, you will do decent.


----------



## Oberyn (May 15, 2022)

Jaw angle Implant is too conservative imo did you want it to be conservative?


----------



## Looksmax25 (May 15, 2022)

I think it was a decent improvement as your jaws/forward growth were normal before with the exception of your maxilla and cheekbones being slightly recessed. Now that those issues have been fixed your lower third bone structure is above average and you look younger due to tightened skin and fuller lips.

The main things holding you back are your hairline and eyes which you already know about, but you could benefit from orbital rim/zygo implants as well. The issue with the ZSO or cheekbone osteotomies in general is that you can only move them forward a few mm which is not enough to see a dramatic improvement.


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 15, 2022)

why?


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> If you are average bimax is waste of money if you are not rich.
> 
> Also you are right about height. id


I was out on a date today for a couple hours. Every single guy in a relationship with a decent looking girl was a 5'11+ MTN. Not a single chad in sight, not even chadlite. and I saw hundreds of couples. I cage so hard at the 6'3 HTN autists here that think it could not possibly be their social skills


----------



## Oberyn (May 15, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Fillers >>> implants


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> If you are average bimax is waste of money if you are not rich.
> 
> Also you are right about height. if you are at least average in face, tall and at least average frame, you will do decent.





GypsyEyes said:


> For 95% of men it really is all about HEIGHT. Chads are so fucking rare




It’s all about hair + NT

White guy with good hair + trendy style = slayer


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> It’s all about hair + NT
> 
> White guy with good hair + trendy style = slayer


No bro its about the showers and being her type.


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> No bro its about the showers and being her type.


Op would have gotten 10x better results with a hair transplant and skin treatment

Now he still looks incel, he could have slayed with ht + skinmax


----------



## FrenchareMedCucks (May 15, 2022)

you get 6mm BSSO and how many mm for genio only? It seems very conservative about genio


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> It’s all about hair + NT
> 
> White guy with good hair + trendy style = slayer


cope im giga white and im giga incel


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> I was out on a date today for a couple hours. Every single guy in a relationship with a decent looking girl was a 5'11+ MTN. Not a single chad in sight, not even chadlite. and I saw hundreds of couples. I cage so hard at the 6'3 HTN autists here that think it could not possibly be their social skills


ltring is a different story.

Also its virtually impossible to be an autist at 6'3 htn. Those self peoclaimed htns are normie at best.


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> cope im giga white and im giga incel


Ye cuz u have aspergers


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> ltring is a different story.
> 
> Also its virtually impossible to be an autist at 6'3 htn. Those self peoclaimed htns are normie at best.











99+ likes in 24hours on tinder, still using only selfies


Letsgo boys Norway btw




looksmax.org


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye cuz u have aspergers


even my schizo meds cant help me, its over


----------



## Oberyn (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> 99+ likes in 24hours on tinder, still using only selfies
> 
> 
> Letsgo boys Norway btw
> ...


Harmony pill


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Harmony pill


Just be white and look NT with nw0

All the incels here are indians or baldcels


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> 99+ likes in 24hours on tinder, still using only selfies
> 
> 
> Letsgo boys Norway btw
> ...


As usual, its just me being a kisless virgin and flexing on people who looks better than me by making them think average is not enough. (unironically half of this forum is like me)


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> ltring is a different story.
> 
> Also its virtually impossible to be an autist at 6'3 htn. Those self peoclaimed htns are normie at best.


Maybe in degenerate countries, there's a big difference between the criterion of slaying and LTRs. Where I live slaying is not common at all. Slaying is mostly an incel meme. It's overcompensation due to a devastated self esteem in adolescence. Having a cute girlfriend that you fuck everyday with no condom mogs random slay with some Becky cum dump slut that is fucking chads on rotation with a condom on (condom sex is cucked and feels like nothing)


If you can slay, go ahead, but dismissing LTRs is low IQ. I agree however that LTRs with old women or ugly women or sexually non obedient women is dismissible, but cute gf that rides ur dick daily is ideal


----------



## Johanjohan (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> As usual, its just me being a kisless virgin and flexing on people who looks better than me by making them think average is not enough. (unironically half of this forum is like me)


Hypergamy


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 15, 2022)

Surgeon?


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Surgeon?


dr Botchnandez


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Having a cute girlfriend that you fuck everyday with no condom mogs random slay with some Becky cum dump slut that is fucking chads on rotation with a condom on (condom sex is cucked and feels like nothing


damn you are right. 


GypsyEyes said:


> but dismissing LTRs is low IQ





Tallooksmaxxer said:


> As usual, its just me being a kisless virgin and flexing on people who looks better than me by making them think average is not enough. (unironically half of this forum is like me)


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> damn you are right.


Yeah and those tall normie looking guys had cute girlfriends with nice big bubble asses JFL. Suicide fuel. And they weren't 6'8, just 6'0-6'4


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Yeah and those tall normie looking guys had cute girlfriends with nice big bubble asses JFL. Suicide fuel. And they weren't 6'8, just 6'0-6'4


Man fuck this shit. I am an incel at 6'4. I want to put a fucking big shotgun palette on my face soo bad so no one can identify me.


----------



## Mustascend (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go
> 
> 4 weeks post op
> I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy
> ...


Huge glowup. I don't know if you're tinder ready, but if you joined clubs girls would notice you and you'd probably be the hottest guy there


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Man fuck this shit. I am an incel at 6'4. I want to put a fucking big shotgun palette on my face soo bad so no one can identify me.


Jesus christ. What's your face like? You HAVE to be deformed or in the most hypergamous shithole in Los Angeles


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Jesus christ. What's your face like? You HAVE to be deformed or in the most hypergamous shithole in Los Angeles


narrow, recessed jaw, longish midface.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> narrow, recessed jaw, longish midface.


Horribly recessed? Technically the average male is recessed in every dimension


----------



## LightSkinNoob (May 15, 2022)

Didn’t even need the Bimax or Genio, Jesus how did the maxfacs accept you.


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Jaw angle Implant is too conservative imo did you want it to be conservative?


I agree, and no, I didn't want to be conservative. But have in mind it's just a jaw angle implant, so it's always going to give a more subtle result compared to a full jaw implant.
Jaw angles generally look more natural than full jaw implants imo.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 15, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Horribly recessed? Technically the average male is recessed in every dimension


birdcel but nose not birdish.


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go
> 
> 4 weeks post op
> I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy
> ...


Improvement


Italian stallion


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> I think it was a decent improvement as your jaws/forward growth were normal before with the exception of your maxilla and cheekbones being slightly recessed. Now that those issues have been fixed your lower third bone structure is above average and you look younger due to tightened skin and fuller lips.
> 
> The main things holding you back are your hairline and eyes which you already know about, but you could benefit from orbital rim/zygo implants as well. The issue with the ZSO or cheekbone osteotomies in general is that you can only move them forward a few mm which is not enough to see a dramatic improvement.


Yeah, I agree. I think I need more than just orbital rim implants for my eyes.
I didn't get a drastic before and after but I think I've made some progress.

My doctor told me I might get cheek implants after the zygomatic osteotomy, but tbh I think they look good now, they project way more than before. I think making my cheeks any larger would make me look uncanny.


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Op would have gotten 10x better results with a hair transplant and skin treatment
> 
> Now he still looks incel, he could have slayed with ht + skinmax


I'm on tretinoin and it's a little too early for a hair transplant right now as I mentioned before.


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> I'm on tretinoin and it's a little too early for a hair transplant right now as I mentioned before.


get HT and softmaxxing and stop coping with implants and other shit, dont waste money on it. Your surgery result is irrelevant and every NT and normal person says they're the same pics, dont listen to aspie users on here who count every mm of maxilla and say that's improvement


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

Mustascend said:


> Huge glowup. I don't know if you're tinder ready, but if you joined clubs girls would notice you and you'd probably be the hottest guy there


Thanks for the cope
I'm gay and I currently don't look good enough for Grindr


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> get HT and softmaxxing and stop coping with implants and other shit, dont waste money on it. Your surgery result is irrelevant and every NT and normal person says they're the same pics, dont listen to aspie users on here who count every mm of maxilla and say that's improvement


I guess I will focus on building some muscles from now on.


----------



## RecessedChinCel (May 15, 2022)

Hair Transplantation+ Rhino asap


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 15, 2022)

Slight improvement, but I expected a bigger ascension.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 15, 2022)

Which is the before and after


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Bimax only works for people with bite deformities from what I’ve seen, such as large underbites
> 
> The best looking guy in my college had a bimax for his underbite and he used to show me his before/after pics jfl


I have an 8mm underbite. Hopefully I will ascend hard.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 15, 2022)

In what universe does he look the same? I swear people expect someone to turn into Gandy. Literally looks chiseled af now while still being swollen.


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> In what universe does he look the same? I swear people expect someone to turn into Gandy. Literally looks chiseled af now while still being swollen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682037
> View attachment 1682038


it's due to gonion implants. Osteotomies did nothing


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 15, 2022)

russiancel said:


> it's due to gonion implants. Osteotomies did nothing


ZSO + gonion implant. Of course bimax wasn't going to do anything when he wasn't recessed to begin with.


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 15, 2022)

Implants >>> osteotomies for non recessed guys


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> In what universe does he look the same? I swear people expect someone to turn into Gandy. Literally looks chiseled af now while still being swollen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682037
> View attachment 1682038


Exactly, bimax is not a face transplant.


----------



## russiancel (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> Exactly, bimax is not a face transplant.


please tell me where did u get gonion implants and how much did they cost


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> Exactly, bimax is not a face transplant.


All you need is a hair transplant now and **maybe** try contacts for a better color.


----------



## TITUS (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Yes he went from subhuman to chadlite
> 
> He was the best looking guy in my college jfl


Had the same thing in my college, there was this guy with huge underbite, he could barely close his mouth, got his brackets, got his bimax and he ascended hard as fuck. From deformed to a pretty nice looking guy.


----------



## TITUS (May 15, 2022)

How much did all this cost op?


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> All you need is a hair transplant now and **maybe** try contacts for a better color.


I also need a nose job and eye are work. I don't think contacts would look natural for my pheno.


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

TITUS said:


> How much did all this cost op?


Most of the costs were covered by my health insurance. So I don't know exactly.
I guess it was around 15k + the costs of the orthodontics


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> I also need a nose job and eye are work. I don't think contacts would look natural for my pheno.


Your eye area doesn't need work and your nose is fine. You need a better hairline and coloring (contacts).


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> I agree, and no, I didn't want to be conservative. But have in mind it's just a jaw angle implant, so it's always going to give a more subtle result compared to a full jaw implant.
> Jaw angles generally look more natural than full jaw implants imo.



Do you have the measurements for the jaw angle implants. Like how many mms were both sides expanded by?


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 15, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Do you have the measurements for the jaw angle implants. Like how many mms were both sides expanded by?







Lateral projection: 6mm
Lower projection: 4mm


----------



## TITUS (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> Most of the costs were covered by my health insurance. So I don't know exactly.
> I guess it was around 15k + the costs of the orthodontics


How did you manage to scam your health insurance this way?


----------



## CristianT (May 15, 2022)

Too early to judge.


----------



## Agendum (May 15, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> works better for people with overbites.


I thought it was the inverse


----------



## Agendum (May 15, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go
> 
> 4 weeks post op
> I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy
> ...


The front was definitely an improvement.
Only thing missing is nasal projection w/rhino.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (May 15, 2022)

Looks good. Not a big improvement, but you do look a little better.


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 15, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Yes he went from subhuman to chadlite
> 
> He was the best looking guy in my college jfl


Dm pics


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> tbh he just had an average forward growth. if you are average, generally bimax wont do shit.





GypsyEyes said:


> Not necessarily. If you're average and recessed you should get bimax. But people think it's gonna make them good looking when it just props you up to baseline


I can send you guys pics of my face so you can say wether or not I am good bimax candidate?


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go
> 
> 4 weeks post op
> I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy
> ...


you look definitely better, but i have some questions. first, did you get implants after bimax in one surgery?


----------



## randomvanish (May 16, 2022)

russiancel said:


> i have to tag my surgery Bhai @randomvanish. Is OP Chad after surgerymaxxing?


no


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 16, 2022)

How long swelling take before you looked normal again?


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 16, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> you look definitely better, but i have some questions. first, did you get implants after bimax in one surgery?


It was all done in the same surgery. Almost 6 hours of surgery


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 16, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> How long swelling take before you looked normal again?


6 months for the swelling to disappear completely


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 16, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> 6 months for the swelling to disappear completely


But when would a normal person not be able to notice it?


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 16, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> But when would a normal person not be able to notice it?


Most people already can't tell I had a bimax, specially if they didn't know me before.


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 16, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> Most people already can't tell I had a bimax, specially if they didn't know me before.


Oh even weeks after like the swelling isn’t obvious to anyone but you? I just don’t want to look bloated all girls avoid me for months after bimax


----------



## Deleted member 795 (May 16, 2022)

The front looks better.


----------



## fernandobrocolli (May 17, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Oh even weeks after like the swelling isn’t obvious to anyone but you? I just don’t want to look bloated all girls avoid me for months after bimax


Every person is different, but I took the frontal picture I posted here 3 weeks after the bimax. Just have your bimax, it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## cheki (May 18, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> very little difference so far tbh, but you are obviously very swollen at < 1 month PO and I can see your zygos noticeably
> 
> I’m actually considering ZSO. How hard is it to go thru?
> 
> ...


You know you are lying out of your teeth to consolate him for his shit nonresult which will hurt him in the long run. Someone needs to redpill him on his dumb decision to get a bimax before he goes out and gets more, unnecessary, super risky, life shortening and expensive surgeries. This is a good example of bimaxes why should be for actually recessed people. The reason well done bimaxes look amazing is because the before is so subhuman that going from subhuman to human is much more of a dramatic difference than going from human to slightly better looking human. I get more difference in my face when I get botox and fillers then this guy got for his bimax for literally franction of a price and without risking my life. Clearly he should’ve spent his money on wraparound, infra orbital-malar implants and a rhino. Then he might’ve actually seen a difference.


----------



## joseph (May 29, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> Every person is different, but I took the frontal picture I posted here 3 weeks after the bimax. Just have your bimax, it's gonna be worth it.


What movements did you get?


----------



## reptiles (May 30, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go
> 
> 4 weeks post op
> I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy
> ...




How much was this out og pocket?


----------



## reptiles (May 30, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> In what universe does he look the same? I swear people expect someone to turn into Gandy. Literally looks chiseled af now while still being swollen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682037
> View attachment 1682038




Its his eyes rather than jaw his midface is fine know he just lacks hunter eyes


----------



## bossman (May 30, 2022)

makes me think that crocadilemaxxing with coceancig is the way to go


----------



## reptiles (May 30, 2022)

Bones are fine you just lack jbw traits like light eyes and more paler skin


----------



## acrylicspider (Jun 8, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> For those of you who asked for before and after photos, on the previous thread, here we go
> 
> 4 weeks post op
> I had bimax (6mm advancement) + genio + gonial implants + zygomatic arch osteotomy
> ...



You look a lot better it was not a waste of money. I’ve taken some time off this forum so I don’t sit here and hyper analyze the faces of the few genetic anomalies out there, you definitely improved man I hope the hate is not getting to you. 

Congrats on your ascension I hope you can live the life you are looking forward to now, just remember to accept yourself and not view looks as the pinnacle of existence.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Jun 8, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Maybe in degenerate countries, there's a big difference between the criterion of slaying and LTRs. Where I live slaying is not common at all. Slaying is mostly an incel meme. It's overcompensation due to a devastated self esteem in adolescence. Having a cute girlfriend that you fuck everyday with no condom mogs random slay with some Becky cum dump slut that is fucking chads on rotation with a condom on (condom sex is cucked and feels like nothing)
> 
> 
> If you can slay, go ahead, but dismissing LTRs is low IQ. I agree however that LTRs with old women or ugly women or sexually non obedient women is dismissible, but cute gf that rides ur dick daily is ideal


I see your point. It s a valid one, ngl. However, it is worth considering that sex with the same girl gets boring after several months, in a LTR, if she is not intelectually close to your level.

What country do you live in? Just curious.


----------

